# does anyone know any rabbit forums



## yus99 (Apr 25, 2008)

if anyone knows any rabbit forums pm me


----------



## Kat28 (Mar 19, 2008)

yus99 said:


> if anyone knows any rabbit forums pm me


Have tried to pm you but it wont let me says you wont accept them . I go on this one Rabbits United Forum


----------



## yus99 (Apr 25, 2008)

thanks for the link


----------



## Kat28 (Mar 19, 2008)

yus99 said:


> thanks for the link


No probs. Just looking at possibly adopting a rabbit off there


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Yep RU is a brilliant active forum ive been a member for ages!


----------



## Toby (Jul 6, 2008)

There is also Golden Bunnies that is more for the average bunny owner. A smaller community but not as judgmental as the other one.

Golden Bunnies Rabbit Forum - Powered by vBulletin


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

oooooo i joined x


----------

